# Worldmark in Santa Fe?



## Cathyb (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone else heard about property turning over to Worldmark in beautiful Santa Fe?


----------



## Dave M (Dec 27, 2007)

Wyndham announced the acquisition on December 6. Here is the press release.


----------

